# * "Marrow Bone" advice?



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'm in desperate need of new chewing material for Max - who's relentlessly chewing everything in sight, including furniture, family & all stuffies. 

I saw Marrow Bones (Soup Bones?) at the store yesterday & considered getting them, but wasn't sure if they were safe for him.

I'm wondering if they'd splinter or somehow be unsafe in a way I haven't thought of. If they are safe, do I need to prepare/cook them for him somehow or just give them to him raw?

If these are unsafe, can someone please recommend other, safer bones? (He's powering through all the regular chews in minutes, I'd like to find something a little longer lasting).

Thanks in advance....
- Trids (fairly new golden mom)


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I like to give the knuckle bones, or neck/rib bones over the hard marrow bones. The marrow bones are much harder on the teeth and they can break teeth on them, plus the marrow is hard on tummies if they're not used to it. That being said my guys do get them from time to time.

When you get them, use a spoon to scrape out most of the soft marrow first if you want. You may also want to freeze the bone too. Give it for 5-10 minutes at a time for a few times a day and increase that time so he doesn't get the runs from it (depends on the dog). Then, once he's used to them and has them on a regular basis you can just give him the bone to work on. 

He may be very possesive of them at first too, it just means you need to work around that excitement. Once they're part of the routine they're usually not so exciting. With young puppies I usually will leave a leash on them and then take them outside and have them leave the bone behind, then put the bone back into the freezer till next time. 

Lana


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Trids said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm in desperate need of new chewing material for Max - who's relentlessly chewing everything in sight, including furniture, family & all stuffies.
> 
> ...


I feed marrow bones. I freeze them, and give them raw and slightly frozen. I always reduce the amount of regular food they get on the days they get bones (they are very rich). You may want to allow only a small bone, or a short period when first giving them.

They are good for them, and do a wonderful job cleaning teeth.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm sure Gwen will comment here too, but we give our guys marrow bones all the time and they love them. Matter of fact, there are two or three in the back yard right now. Razz is even getting in on the act; he was chasing Riley around the yard this morning trying to steal hers!


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Lana, I don't think I've seen knuckle bones...are they beef bones? Why do you prefer them over the marrow bones?

Thanks for the tips!
- Trids


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, for the advice. Do these generally splinter at all? I was concerned that raw would make him sick, but I guess not.  Good to know. I guess I'll get some next time.

Thank you!
- Trids


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Trids said:


> Thanks Lana, I don't think I've seen knuckle bones...are they beef bones? Why do you prefer them over the marrow bones?
> 
> Thanks for the tips!
> - Trids


Knuckle bones are the ends or joints of the bones, rather than the middle section. The ends are usually softer and they can chew them down. I feed the dogs a raw diet, so they eat raw bones of all kinds including chicken. As long as the bone is raw, has meat with it and the dog is used to eating them they are fine.

Lana


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I buy the "soup bones" in the grocery freezer section every once in a while for mine. They LOVE em. In the package usually there are a couple marrow bones and a couple knuckles too. My dogs aren't picky and enjoy either. It's great for their teeth definitely. And as long as it's raw, no worries about splintering. It is true that some dogs are just WAY too heavy chewers for the hard bones like that and can hurt/break their teeth. That said, mine will go to town on them for hours at a time, and have never hurt their teeth at all, and they are definitely strong chewers.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

I always used narrow bones for my previous Golden. I like to get the ones that are a bit longer, 4 inches or so. I would actually cook them & it would get some of the marrow out, but Korky was use to it & the marrow never bothered her. If they started getting thin I would toss them. I never had to have her teeth cleaned, she never broke a tooth on one. If I really needed to keep her occupied, I would put some peanut butter inside of it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Once bones are cooked, they will splinter, as they dry out. Raw bones are safe - the only safe bone is a raw bone. I also give raw, frozen chicken wings as a treat, although they are gone in a flash and don't provide much chewing time!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes, NEVER give dogs cooked bones. It's very dangerous and can cause serious damage to them. I am always looking for something that will keep them occupied for as long as possible. Bully sticks (high in calories, but they love em) will last maybe 30-45 minutes (the huge foot long ones too)... soup bones will last a couple hours and usually they get bored of chewing before its even gone, so I can refreeze and give it again another day. So far those are the only 2 things that keep them busy longer than.... 8 seconds.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't read throught the replies, but my two loved Marrow Bones. The marrow is high in calories. I stopped giving them to my two when Shadow broke a tooth. One of the Vets in the office I take my two, to, did say that some dogs have allergic reactions to the marrow, but as many allergies as Shadow has, this wan't a problem. Just be sure you do not cook the bones.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone, this is exactly what I hoped to learn. Not so long ago, Rascal was chewing a rib bone (cooked) and broke a tooth, requiring surgical extraction. I don't want to go there again, and want to make more informed choices this time around. Thanks for all the help - I guess they'll soon be trying RAW marrow bones as a treat (& knuckles, too - if I can find them). Thank you very much! 

- Trids


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Some people don't like them and for some dogs they don't last long, but my two do better with the braided bully sticks. Tucker finishes them quickly, the braiding slows him down, but Shadow takes a long time to consume one. Bailey? Well, Bailey isn't quite sure what to do with one. LOL He did nibble the end. I'm thinking chewing for him may be uncomfortable after his 15 day adventure in the woods and having some sort of gum infection.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Kimm,

I'm sorry, I missed the woods adventure, is there a thread I can read to catch up?

Thanks for the bully suggestion...he loves them, but literally powers through the braided ones in about 30 minutes. The single bullies last a bit longer for some reason, but he tires of them quickly. The Y-sticks last a little longer, but he swallowed a big chunk of one & now I'm afraid to give them to him. I'm desperate for chews! (Actually, I'm tired of BEING a chew!) 

- Trids


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Try antlers. Finn is a power chewer and I bought him a deer antler at the Plum Creek Kennel Club dog show this weekend. He hasn't let it out of his sight and apparently they'll last a looooong time! There's a thread here about where to purchase them the least expensively. One place mentioned was www.deerantlersforpups.com - they're prices were good.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think Bailey's adventure and our nightmare is posted on this forum. Bailey is my niece's dog, but we take care of him when she goes on trips. We would keep him if we could. He's here with us now and he needs to see his Vet tomorrow. His ears are raging red! I'm on Vet overload. I'm running to our Vet with my cat today, Tucker tomorrow, and to Bailey's Vet who is half an hour away. I can't let the poor boy suffer if he needs meds.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of raw bones. I stopped by Whole Foods (aka Whole Paycheck) on my way home today to get a few. They didn't have any knuckle bones but I got a few marrow bones. Vito is content chewing as we speak. I also got him his first chicken neck as a treat.

Although the butcher asked me if my dog likes beer. :moreek: Uhh...he then proceeded to tell me that his dog begs for beer every time he has one and how I should see if my dog likes it. LOL. It was an interesting conversation...


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Great, thank you...I'll take a look. Deer antlers..definitely not something I would have thought of myself.

Thanks!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Use a bit of reasonable caution if you have children in the house.
As said, some dogs get really possessive around bones...

I have one that gets the runs when she gets bones....
If this is a first...I would wait and offer on the weekend...just in case you end up letting your pup out every couple of hours through the night...


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

My 2 goldens love marrow bones but i only give them one each once a month as there quite fatty. I mainly give beef,lamb bones thaat i get from the butchers $2 for a shopping bag full, I get chicken frames,wings or drumsticks at the supermarket. I do get chicken necks too mainly for my chihuahua but the goldens do get some of those too.For treats for chewing i like to give kangaroo tails or pigs ears.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

We give marrow bones and deer antlers! Dogs love both!! The deer antlers do last FOREVER-at least here they do, and I have not had any splintering or anything. the antlers wear down vs. break apart so thats always a plus.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Trids said:


> Great, thank you...I'll take a look. Deer antlers..definitely not something I would have thought of myself.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I can't quite bring myself to try antlers. Our deer population suffers from bovine wasting disease and TB, and I can't find enough information about the safety of the antlers as chews. They sound great and I know that they are long lasting, but I need to know more.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I can't quite bring myself to try antlers. Our deer population suffers from bovine wasting disease and TB, and I can't find enough information about the safety of the antlers as chews. They sound great and I know that they are long lasting, but I need to know more.


PG,I'd be so happy if you gave them the green light after researching. I also want to try them, but my vet said exactly what you just wrote and said no to antlers.


----------

